# Flying Sub, it's in the details !



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Been working feverishly on this little beauty. The figures look great it place, added detail to the bunk, redesigned the well around the Kelson hatch. Working upper hatch. Added a bilge drain below a step near the rear hatch.
New stand decal with a redesign.
Lot's more to come....stay tuned folks !


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Sweet! Those little touches do make a difference. Please keep us posted with more inspiring coolness.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Very nice work...... The bunk looks great..... Nice detail on the rear...... What am I saying, it all looks very nice......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Amazing details! The extra work is well worth it!


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

That's why I love modelling!!! Great work!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Lockheed Martin, eh? That's one Skunk Works project they never told us about!

Well, being an ex-Navy dude, you certainly know your stuff. One thing I'm curious about is the "LIFT HERE" markings on the docking ring. In your take on the _FS_, is the entire ring detachable, and if so, for what purpose? Maintenance?

Also, is that (God forbid) a FINGERPRINT I see in the lower part of that picture? Say it ain't so!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Yes, a fingerprint it is,...but it's not in the paint. The paint is high gloss, after the final assembly she'll be cleaned with soap and water. Each lift here decal will have a box marking around it indicating deck handling gear while on the surface. This will be flush mounted "roll under" mounts. In this photo we see fictional manufacturers data.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I like your data sheet, and logo. You do some great stuff!


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

fingerprint...hehe, he's going for film prop accurate then
Will


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

Where did you get the decal for the base? It looks great! ... and ... is it available ... ?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

AWESOME!



scotpens said:


> Well, being an ex-Navy dude, you certainly know your stuff. One thing I'm curious about is the "LIFT HERE" markings on the docking ring. In your take on the _FS_, is the entire ring detachable, and if so, for what purpose? Maintenance?


"Lift here" usually means that's where you attach the crane hooks to lift the _entire vehicle_.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: 

*Very nice indeed Sir!*

*Love the Divers getting ready to leave via the Bottom Hatch!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

Great Job!!!!! 
I'm working on the same details, I just won the Frogmen figures off ebay, and I'm working on the access tube, and have already cut the floor.
Great minds think alike!
You do such great work.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

John P said:


> . . . "Lift here" usually means that's where you attach the crane hooks to lift the _entire vehicle_.


Yes, I do recall seeing such markings on small aircraft, missiles and the like. Must've had a brain fart.

Need brain Airwick . . .


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

Love all the details, the aft engine and hatch area,I want to do that on my model as well.

Amazing work!

and that diver really looks like patterson.


----------



## MAX WEDGE (Nov 20, 2005)

The placards make a huge difference, makes the Sub appear more factual then fiction. Great Work !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

It's a fixer-upper for sure! :thumbsup:

nice curtains!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Base decal is a rework of original artwork made available by www.TSDSINC.com on this site and redesigned in my graphics art program on my laptop. See Henry...for purchase !


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

Ductape, 
Having worked for both companies and working in Defense Contacting here is my take on the builders. I love your concept, I'm going to create my own also


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Boeing had something similar in the works...


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

azdacuda
Very plausible. In this world of joint contractors very likely indeed. I based mine on two past programs. The atomic powered aircraft program and several Skunkworks programs I worked on. Lockheed holds a special place in my heart, I'm just not allowed to discuss anything I have seen with anyone. I miss the Janet flights to Groom Lake...


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

Ductape,
I share your same bindings, I'm bound by the paperwork I signed not to disclose what I have done and seen. My past employers have been Mcdonnell-Douglas, General Dynamics, Boeing and Lockheed-Martin. I salute you sir, I'm sure we have crossed paths at one time or another. Your model work is an inspiration!


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Steve244 said:


> Boeing had something similar in the works...



And, apparently, so did this guy:

http://www.cnn.com/2009/TECH/03/06/eod.luxury.submarines/index.html?iref=mpstoryview

(just needs a little more thrust to get it airborne. But you have to admit, it *could* have been in a Irwin Allen show.......

Gene


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

As a "model maker" I'm a Flying Sub purist in that I want my model to more closely resemble the vehicle seen in the series. On the other hand, as a "model observer" I really look forward to seeing variations on this particular theme. There's a lot of talent out there (case in point: see pix above), and the FS is a terrific subject to riff on in terms of trying to make it look more "believable" as a "real world" vehicle. I'm thinking of all those multiple-award-winning, diorama-centric military modelers in IPMS land... man, you just know some of those guys are gonna go to _town_ on this thing.

That would be a cool contest, btw... give a prize to the builder who comes up with the most imaginative interpretation of the design...


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Is the rear outside hatch wheel suppose to be red or steel color?


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

GKvfx said:


> And, apparently, so did this guy:
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2009/TECH/03/06/eod.luxury.submarines/index.html?iref=mpstoryview
> 
> ...


Yup. Graham Hawkes' vehicles have been in Bond movies (he was too!) so IA is within his realm. Except Graham's actually work!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Antimatter said:


> Is the rear outside hatch wheel suppose to be red or steel color?


Good question. Obviously Ductapeforever is taking certain liberties with the details, but I can't remember if the silver wheel on the FX miniatures jibes with the wheel seen on the full scale mock-up of the FS exterior. I _think_ the wheels in question are both silver, but I couldn't swear to it.


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Very cool! Check your P/M!


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Carson Dyle said:


> Good question. Obviously Ductapeforever is taking certain liberties with the details, but I can't remember if the silver wheel on the FX miniatures jibes with the wheel seen on the full scale mock-up of the FS exterior. I _think_ the wheels in question are both silver, but I couldn't swear to it.


Outside silver,inside red.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Ductapeforever said:


> Yes, a fingerprint it is,...but it's not in the paint. The paint is high gloss, after the final assembly she'll be cleaned with soap and water. Each lift here decal will have a box marking around it indicating deck handling gear while on the surface. This will be flush mounted "roll under" mounts. In this photo we see fictional manufacturers data.


Love what you're doing and quite inspired, sir!

However, just to be an a$$, I think your datacard shows the ship WAY underpowered, esp. for the weight you're listing.

(which was a not uncommon problem with test aircraft back in the day, of course)

ETA: Wait, I may be confusing weight with the displacement weight. crap. Still...



I always figured the 'realism' of the FS hinged on an insane thrust-to-weight ratio, the old 'anything can fly with enough power behind it' paradigm.

Just a thought.


----------



## MAX WEDGE (Nov 20, 2005)

azdacuda said:


> Ductape,
> Having worked for both companies and working in Defense Contacting here is my take on the builders. I love your concept, I'm going to create my own also



Since the Flying Sub is naval related, and kinda looks like a flying wing, I would say that it is the work of Northrop/Grumman :thumbsup:


----------



## john_trek (Apr 13, 2000)

This is going to get really nit-picky, and we are talking about an alternate history in IrwinLand that never took place in our reality, but from what I can tell the Flying Sub was built in the early 70s according to the opening titles seen in many episodes. 

The Lockheed-Martin merger did not take place until 1995. 

Not that I'm too hung up on that detail, I love all the extras you're putting into the model.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I love the aded hull notice lettrering and lift points/warning stripes...
I approach modeling as trying to captue the 'real' vehicle, not match the studio model inall aspects. Usually and vehicle, be it the Flying SUb or Millenium Falcon, it represented by a number of studio models some of which are different from each other. 
Since my v1.3 Eye is better at seeing detail than what show on the screen, adding little touches like the hull makings give the replica the 'so that's what it_ really _looks like' feel. I watched this show on a B&W TV in the 60's, now I am watching reruns on cable and have some of the DVDs. I still cannot see as much as I want of this ship. When I get my kit soon I hope to do mine in a similar fashion, maybe even label some of the blinkies and doodads in the interior- 
Wher edid you get your markings? Aircraft detail decal sheets? What sor tof decals actually come with this kit?

.


----------



## GForceSS (Feb 2, 2009)

The aircraft stensiling really makes it look like a legitimate flying machine. I dont know why Irwin Allen never put a single marking on any of his vehicles. Way lame! I guess its saves Moebius decal printing costs though.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

GForceSS said:


> I dont know why Irwin Allen never put a single marking on any of his vehicles.


He didn't want to go to the extra expense.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

GForceSS said:


> The aircraft stensiling really makes it look like a legitimate flying machine. I dont know why Irwin Allen never put a single marking on any of his vehicles. Way lame! I guess its saves Moebius decal printing costs though.


You know, these miniatures were not built by IA, but by the 20th Century Fox studios, which was footing the bill. Those props and set dressings were not IA's either. That is why you saw them in other shows, and movies made at 20th Century Fox. And also why props and set pieces from other 20th Century Fox productions appeared in IA productions.

Besides you would have never seen any of those markings with the definition of the 1960s televisions.

I remember the first prop I ever saw in the 70s. It was from a tv show, a hero prop, and it didn't look too good. It was explained to me that the people making the prop knew how much detail the film could record, and how it would show on the tv, so they built the prop to the needed finish, and no further.

David.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

If you will look closer, the Lockheed logo I used was the old logo prior to the Lockheed Martin merger. As I stated in the begining...it's in the details. Although I conceed the decal I made for the display stand does indeed indicate "Lockheed Martin". So much for contiuity ! I guess I need to make a new decal...LOL.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

GForceSS said:


> I dont know why Irwin Allen never put a single marking on any of his vehicles.


There are 2 exceptions to that otherwise astute observation, my dear Watson; the LIS Space Pod, which had a "U-S-A" and Irwin Allens' office phone number stencilled on the sides of the craft, and *the Spindrift,* which had the airline logo painted above the passenger windows. :hat:


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Ductapeforever:

I'm amazed! All the changes / additions you made are excellent indeed. I especially like what you did with my display base decal!!! A nice, unique touch!

Well done! 

--Henry


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank you Henry. I felt guilty using it, I hope you didn't mind. People have asked, and I sent them to you. I refuse to replicate it...one per customer.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Ductapeforever said:


> Thank you Henry. I felt guilty using it, I hope you didn't mind. People have asked, and I sent them to you. I refuse to replicate it...one per customer.


No, absolutly I did not mind! It really looks great! 

One of the best things about modeling is people like yourself who think outside of the box and go those extra steps. The added detail is always interesting to look at, and it can't hurt to inspire other folks to try for themselves.

--Henry


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

That is outstanding Herb :thumbsup:

You sir are a true artist and provider of insperation 

Due to the state of our dollar I've been seriously thinking about learning to do my own decals. Seeing what you've done just nudges me more in that direction.

Cheers,

Alec. :wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

john_trek said:


> This is going to get really nit-picky, and we are talking about an alternate history in IrwinLand that never took place in our reality, but from what I can tell the Flying Sub was built in the early 70s according to the opening titles seen in many episodes.
> 
> The Lockheed-Martin merger did not take place until 1995.
> 
> Not that I'm too hung up on that detail, I love all the extras you're putting into the model.


Likewise, Northrop and Grumman weren't merged until 1994.


----------

